# ISPC 3 Produktiv nutzen?



## eeezy (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie Ihr das handhabt nutzt ich Ihr ISPC 3 schon produktiv?
Ich habe gerade den Fall das ich wohl cirka 200 Webs migrieren muss und da stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage 2 oder 3.
Fehlt der 3er noch etwas was die 2er Version hat? Traffic Analyse fehlt glaub ich schon mal oder?
Läuft die 3er stabil genug? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Quest (11. Juni 2009)

Also mal abgesehen von der HTTP Trafficanalyse ist eigentlich alles drin was man sich wünschen kann.
Ich komm damit super zurecht, läuft auf meinem Server auch stabil im produktiven Einsatz.
Auf die HTTP Trafficanalyse warte ich natürlich trotzdem noch 
Aber bis die in ISP3 integriert wird muss ich eben auf die Webalizer stats zurückgreifen.
Mail und FTP traffic ist auf jeden Fall aufgeführt.


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2009)

Im aktuellen SVN Zweig ist die Trafic Analyse schon mit drin und wirg dann mit der Version 3.0.2 veröffentlicht.


----------



## eeezy (12. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Werde dann wohl eher direkt
ISPConfig 3 installieren. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch eine Migrationsstrategie überlegen.


----------



## Quest (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn dann direkt ISP3 hätte ich dir auch empfohlen.
Meines Wissens gibt es noch keine Möglichkeit eine ISP2 Installation auf ISP3 zu migrieren und die wird es vermutlich auch nie geben, da ISP3 komplett neu geschrieben wurde und z.T. auf andere Serverdienste für DNS etc. aufsetzt.


----------



## Clemens (29. Juni 2009)

*Confixx/Plesk zu ISPConfig*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich benutze ISPConfig 2 auf einem Produktivsystem. Ein Kollege, der bisher gerne Confixx benutzt hat, wird nun quasi genötigt, ein anderes System zu benutzen. Dabei wird ihm auch Plesk angeboten. Doch dabei halten die Provider und die Hersteller ihre Hände weit offen (wirklich sehr weit). Ich habe ihm nun geraten zu warten, bis Till sagt: Leute, jetzt könnt ihr die 3-version auch produktiv einsetzen (ist alles notwendige drin). Als ich allerdings von einem Confixx zu ISPConfig umgestellt habe (knapp 50 Domains) hatte ich wirklich ziemlich viel zu tun. Wenn jemand von euch eine clevere Lösung gefunden hat (auch gern mti Bash-Scripten), solle dies doch bitte ausführlich, ggf. als HowTo zur Verfügung stellen. Bisher habe ich leider nicht wirklich etwas Brauchbares gefunden.

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2009)

ISPConfig 3 wird doch schonproduktiv eingesetzt. Immerhin gibt es ja schon ein paar tausend Server mit ISPConfig 3 im produktiv Einsatz.


----------



## fischer-ttd (3. Juli 2009)

*ISPconfig 2 oder Ispconfig 3..das ist hier die Frage ..*

Ich bin gerade dabei 15 Server einzurichten. Jetzt bin ich an dem Punkt angelangt wo ich mir die Frage stellen muss..ISPconfig2 oder 3?

Die zentrale Verwaltung eine ganzen Hostingdomain ist sicherlich einfacher, aber bei Ausfall des Verwaltungssystems auch unsicherer als die Einzelkonfiguration.

Daher meine eindeutige Frage. Wie gut/schlecht sind die bisherigen Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit mehreren Servern? Wo stecken die Kinderkrankheiten? Ist eine eindeutige Trennung der Aufgaben tatsächlich möglich?

Ich benötige mindestens jeweils 2 Server für Mail und DNS, einen für die Verwaltung. Wie sicher klappt die Zuweisung des Webspace auf den weiteren Servern?

Hat jemand schon brauchbare Erfahrungen gesammelt ???

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2009)

> Die zentrale Verwaltung eine ganzen Hostingdomain ist sicherlich einfacher, aber bei Ausfall des Verwaltungssystems auch unsicherer als die Einzelkonfiguration.


Nicht unbeding. Ein Ausfall des Verwaltungsservers beeinflußt ja nicht die Funktion auf den anderen Servern. Du kannst halt nur keine neuen Webs etc. anlegen bis der Verwaltungsserver wieder läuft.



> Daher meine eindeutige Frage. Wie gut/schlecht sind die bisherigen Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit mehreren Servern? Wo stecken die Kinderkrankheiten? Ist eine eindeutige Trennung der Aufgaben tatsächlich möglich?


ISPConfig 3 ist für die Verwaltung von meheren Servern entwickelt worden, also its aine aufteilung der Aufgaben schon möglich 



> Ich benötige mindestens jeweils 2 Server für Mail und DNS, einen für die Verwaltung. Wie sicher klappt die Zuweisung des Webspace auf den weiteren Servern?


was heißt wie sicher? Wenn Du es falsch installiert hats, klappt garnichts. Das betrifft aber jede Software und nicht nur ISPConfig. Und wenn Du es richtig installiert hast klappt es zu 100%, das ist ja auch Sinn der Sache.


----------



## fischer-ttd (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Till,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Natürlich soll es 100% funktionieren, wenn man alles richtig macht und bei der Sorgfalt Eurer Anleitungen gehe ich davon aus, das es keine Stolpersteine gibt.

Es ist aber immer besser lieber einmal mehr zu hinterfragen, als einmal zu wenig. Denn die Idee die Ihr hattet und umgesetzt habt, kann von meinen Gedanken in der Organisation und vom Aufbau vollkommen abweichen, weil Ihr einen ganz anderen Weg vor Augen habt/hattet.


----------

